# Tasking in Wainwright



## joonrooj (23 Dec 2008)

Hey all,
Myself and a few buddies have a tasking (OPFOR for CMTC in Wainwright) starting January, been looking around for some idea's on what to expect when we are out there. Or just some basic ideas of the base and what there is to do in winter. Any comments or tips for working as OPFOR would be appreciated, as well as ideas for items to bring to stave off the boredom and cold.
I have never made it out to Wainwright and so don't know what to expect, I've heard of two bars in the town of Wainwright, but am mainly looking at things  to do that aren't drinking, booze is easy enough to find. How is the gym, food, shacks, etc. Also, is there a rink nearby (walking distance? driving distance?) for some casual hockey?

Thanks for the help in advance,
-J


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2008)

I went there once.. hated the hole. But that was me. I found nothing to do. Basically all I did was drink until the end of the Ex. For fun, I chase down a tumbleweed and caught it. I even gave it a PW Tag! Oh.. 15% off booze at one store with DND ID.

Someone told me they have a Timmies and a Wal Mart now. Barracks are alright.. I was stuck with the Vandoos "And I don't speak en francais".. if you want internet access the Junior Ranks has wireless. Other than that... I had a count down to get back on that IBBS back to Edmonton.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2008)

You can start here:

Things to See and Do In and Around Wainwright


----------



## joonrooj (23 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Things to See and Do In and Around Wainwright


Thats great, I don't suppose there is anything like this for the actual base is there?


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2008)

The base gym isn't big enough relative to the number of pers on the base, but it's not terrible.

The town of wainwright DOES have a timmies and a walmart now, right next to each other actually...

There's a bus run to edmonton and back on a regular basis...

There's a few big national parks within reasonable driving distance if you've got a few leave days to burn....

I augmented OPFOR for one of the maple guardian exercises... wasn't an overly pleasent experience, though my biggest complaint was about my fellow augmentees (Seemed like a dumping ground for the unwanted junior members of various units). That being said, if you're going for the full three year tasking, I've been told by friends who've done it that it's a good go.

Bottom line, it's all about attitude, go in planning to have a good time, and keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2008)

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> Thats great, I don't suppose there is anything like this for the actual base is there?



How about these? 

Base Wainwright - Personnel Support Programs

Messes and Institutes 

Fitness, Sports and Recreation (F,S & R)


----------



## joonrooj (23 Dec 2008)

Thanks to all 3 of you for the quick posts.


			
				The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> How about these?
> Base Wainwright - Personnel Support Programs
> Messes and Institutes
> Fitness, Sports and Recreation (F,S & R)


Those are less helpful than hoped, when you remove all the filler, the main bullet points are: we have a gym, we have clubs and hobbies(but don't want to list them), and the messes are open.
Thank you for the links, but I was looking for a more personal take on things, and less of the marketing talk (state of the art equipment = bought sometime in the last 10 years).
I would appreciate a personal take on the base, comments on staff, equipment, mess, shacks whatever.
Thanks again,
-J


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2008)

Never been to Wainwrong, so I got nothing more to give you  :-\


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2008)

Simply put, there's not much there...

Are you doing a augmentee tasking with opfor or the full three year tasking?


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Dec 2008)

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Myself and a few buddies have a tasking (OPFOR for CMTC in Wainwright) starting January, been looking around for some idea's on what to expect when we are out there. Or just some basic ideas of the base and what there is to do in winter. Any comments or tips for working as OPFOR would be appreciated, as well as ideas for items to bring to stave off the boredom and cold.
> I have never made it out to Wainwright and so don't know what to expect, I've heard of two bars in the town of Wainwright, but am mainly looking at things  to do that aren't drinking, booze is easy enough to find. How is the gym, food, shacks, etc. Also, is there a rink nearby (walking distance? driving distance?) for some casual hockey?
> 
> ...



I don't drink much (only to celebrate leaving wainwright) but most of the bars in Wainwright are dives. The gym is pretty small and antiquated, the mess food is average at best (but if you're on class b im guessing you won't be paying for it, so thats good) The shacks are shacks...depends what building they stick you in but as long as its not course shacks you will be fine  There is a rink in the town and a pickup hockey league I think. Its about 5 mins driving distance from the base.  If you have any more specific questions pm me, I'm on my way out of that place. I just hope for your sake the tasking is only a few months long!


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Dec 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> though my biggest complaint was about my fellow augmentees (Seemed like a dumping ground for the unwanted junior members of various units)



Did you meet Mclovin?


----------



## chrisf (23 Dec 2008)

He *IS* McLovin.

(And yes, he's semi-pro enemy force though, one of a group of class a/b regulars from the NSH in Aldershot, he was shooting at me when I did my PLQ there)


----------



## joonrooj (24 Dec 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are you doing a augmentee tasking with opfor or the full three year tasking?


3 month augmentee tasking with OPFOR.

Funnily enough, I have gotten yelled at several times for wearing my McLovin name tape (I have also been ordered to wear it, follow the orders you like I guess... >  )


----------



## Teflon (24 Dec 2008)

For those that piss and moan about there being nothing to do in Wainwright but drink, well You have only yourself to blame,

Get a hobby,

learn to read, bring a book,

give your head a slap and try to use that oft unemployed brain you where born with

Every posting/tasking is what YOU MAKE OF IT!


----------



## Greymatters (24 Dec 2008)

Making sure you own a vehicle that can travel the roads year-round (i.e. 4x4, possibly even adding a snow-plow attachment) will help...


----------



## joonrooj (24 Dec 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Making sure you own a vehicle that can travel the roads year-round (i.e. 4x4, possibly even adding a snow-plow attachment) will help...


Why's that?
Far as I know, only one of us has a 4x4, everyone else has winter tires. Do they not plow the roads or something?


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Dec 2008)

"Wainsworld"

Been there in every season. For me, winter was the worst. Summers were mosquito ridden and hot. Used to have all these quanset 'Gomer' type huts, but I have heard those are all gone now.

The Mad Dog Hotel had the greasiest fries ever, makes the DFAC fries I had in Iraq seems dry as a dead dingos donger!  WX used to have "BATUW", full of Poms (the English might still be there), and even the Pommy toilet paper in the Mad Dog Hotel was like wax paper. 1001 wipes was required as a minunum  ;D.

Last time I was there was about 1992 or 1993? Anyways Wainwright was a POW camp for the Germans POWs in WWII. There is an errected  commemortive tower in camp, and that should still be standing.

Enjoy!


OWDU


----------



## Arsenal (24 Dec 2008)

The nightlife is awesome, from JD's to Mojo's and if you're into larger women well boy Wainwright is you're town!


----------



## joonrooj (24 Dec 2008)

Arsenal said:
			
		

> ... and if you're into larger women well boy Wainwright is you're town!


I didn't want to ask 

Oh and Wes, far as I know, the Brits have taken over Suffield now and are rarely in Wainwright. Also, the last kuma tai we had with the johns, they got beaten quite badly, something about them needing a smoke break every 2 minutes.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Dec 2008)

Fat bottom girls makes the rock'n world go 'round.  >


----------



## TN2IC (25 Dec 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Every posting/tasking is what YOU MAKE OF IT!



Was your unit C.B. for the months while there?  ;D


----------



## Pil (29 Dec 2008)

I just got out of Wainwright. I don't know much about the nightlife as I drove to Calgary on the weekends to see my wife. That said, if you want to get out of town and don't have a ride there is usually a tonne of people leaving to Calgary, Edmonton, Fort Saskatchewan or Lloydminster to hitch a ride with. Lot's of the boys head to Lloyd for the weekend. 

I wouldn't recommend going out for a night on the town alone. Most of the establishments are less than classy and there is plenty of riggers and soldiers looking to prove their worth. 

The field training lads seem to be fairly busy with the DP-1 and PLQ and exercises. You're usually working with guys from PAT platoon. They're usually pretty good and are volunteers who wanted to get out of the shacks. Occassionaly you'll get a group of lazy guys who got assigned because they are in shit. 

The gym is pretty small and can get busy. PAT platoon uses it from 1330-1445 Monday through Friday, then most go back after dismissal at 1500. If you're interested they usually have a game of floor hockey or basket ball at 1500. I've seen a thing about an MMA club too. 

Junior Ranks is open every night. Usually pretty dead but they have wireless access and play most of the UFC fights if you're into that.

So in short, bring a book.


----------



## Teflon (30 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> Was your unit C.B. for the months while there?  ;D



Once again - Your free time there will be what You make of it, learn to read, find a hobby and if it's a case of no free time while your there then it doesn't much matter where you are now does it?


Now I certainly don't feel Wainwright is the best place on earth - far far from it but from my own experience sitting somewhere whimpering about how much it sucks RARELY EVER makes it any better


----------



## Greymatters (30 Dec 2008)

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> Why's that?
> Far as I know, only one of us has a 4x4, everyone else has winter tires. Do they not plow the roads or something?



No plowing method is perfect and a good city plow does you no good when your driveway is too long or the road you want to travel is the last to be plowed.  This is a fact known by many people who live on the prairies but may be less apparent to those who live in the city...


----------

